# 12+5 Guesses :) UPDATED WITH GENDER



## donnarobinson

Just for fun any guesses of what I'm having . 
X
So Far Guesses Are 
14 - Boy 
5 - Girl
 



Attached Files:







our%20baby%2012+5%20x.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 73









IMG-20130820-00622.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 55


----------



## 6lilpigs

At 12+5 I would hesitantly guess girl :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun, I'd love a girl but obv will be just as happy with a boy :) 
I'm having such a hard pregnancy this time round a lot of sickness that I didn't have with my son. So fingers crossed but we will see :) x


----------



## donnarobinson

Any more x


----------



## Lh8609

I'm actually gona say boy x


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun, a few people have said boy2 me :) x


----------



## capegirl7

boy


----------



## rachellie19

Boy nub :)


----------



## Unexpected212

I think boy nub too :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I didn't even think u cud see a nub lol. The scanner said u couldn't x


----------



## donnarobinson

I thought the top picture that was just their legs where they was moving them , lol thanks girls x


----------



## donnarobinson

Any more guesses x


----------



## MrsC+1

Boy x


----------



## reebee1979

I think boy. .


----------



## donnarobinson

Thank u girls x


----------



## SweetTart78

Im bad at this, but im going to guess girl


----------



## Lyndzo

Boy!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls :) can't wairt to find out ! A whole 6 weeks 4 me tho bt will defo update x


----------



## donnarobinson

Bump x


----------



## donnarobinson

Any more . Just over 4 weeks til we no :) x


----------



## sunshine523

I'm new to the nub thing but based on what I've been reading/seeing, I'm going to say boy


----------



## countrymom119

Boy!


----------



## donnarobinson

A lot 4 boy then :) x


----------



## WantaBelly

:blue:


----------



## donnarobinson

:) x


----------



## helloeveryone

I guessed boy then I read most people think that too...
Xxx


----------



## bobster

girl


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks :) any mur ! 18 days till I find out x


----------



## Wendyk07

I think it's a boy. :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Can't wait to find out! Roll on october 11th,
I think boy2 x


----------



## donnarobinson

Bump


----------



## Alpinestars

My guess would be boy
X


----------



## bumpin2012

Im thinking girl as well :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls ! I can't wait to find out will update x


----------



## dolleyes

Girl


----------



## onceisenough1

Boy.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls! :) x


----------



## donnarobinson

Scan 2moz ! Any last guesses ??? X


----------



## skye93

Boy :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Will update soon as ino ! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Were Team BLUE ! X


----------



## bobster

Congrats thats fab! Boys are great! x


----------



## sfish

Congratulations xx


----------

